# Is there a difference between pregnancy tests? UPDATE



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Are the ones that are more reliable or sensitive than others?

Thanks!









UPDATE:

DH went out to get some since I am so not patient and OMG!!!! It was positive! I am in shock. I mean, I had a feeling, but...wow.
Now I'm a bit scared. I have gained a lot of weight and I am extremely overweight, along with the fact that I have had some wine, etc and the dr had prescribed some meds for insomnia, which I only took a few times at half dose because I wanted to try valerian or melatonin. Prescription meds scare me.
Please tell me it was too early to do anything.

And omg, how are we going to fit 3 kids in our car. And we have to get a bigger apt, maybe?

Can you tell I'm a bit freaked??? But I'm also soooo excited.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

The cheap little test strips you get online for like $1 are extremely sensitive. IMHO, they're the best. You can get them on ebay or just google "cheap pregnancy tests" and you should be able to find some.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

some people may tell you that this one or that one is better or worse, but they all detect the same pregancy hormone.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
some people may tell you that this one or that one is better or worse, but they all detect the same pregancy hormone.

Yeah, but some of them require higher levels of it to register a positive.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

They all detect the same pregnancy hormone, but not the same amount. There is a wesbite that lists all the different ones and the levels, but I can't remember it. Maybe ask in ttc forum.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

www.peeonastick.com

I like the answer brand best (early, dark bfps).


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

This too:
http://preconception.com/resources/a...s/hpttable.htm


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
www.peeonastick.com

I like the answer brand best (early, dark bfps).


That was the site I was thinking of.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

O.m.g.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Congrats, Maeve!!!!!!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Thank you!









There is really no way I'm sleeping tonight. LOL


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Congratulations!!

You've got a while before you need a bigger car or home. Relax and enjoy!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh, that's fabulous! Congratulations! YEAH! I love it. That's so awesome, maeve.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats!!

Melatonin in small doses should be safe while pg. Don't worry about the stuff you took (and drank, etc) before you knew you were pg. Very little of what you ingest gets to the baby before the placenta starts growing. Besides, what's done is done so there's no point worrying about it.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Congratulations! Hey, I fit three car seats in the back of a Protege!


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

YAY!


----------



## *~Member~* (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Congratulations, Maeve! Thank you so much for sharing this precious moment with us.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Congrats!

I have 3 kids & they fit across the back of our car. no mini-van needed.


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

Congrats! As for the meds and stuff, anything you ingested already, you can't take out. So don't worry about the past, just keep safe in the present/future. IMHO, I doubt it affected anything since it was so early in the pregnancy. Congrats again!


----------

